# A Few Grilled Pizzas w pics



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 13, 2021)

Morning Smokers,

Cooked some pizzas over the weekend and figured I would share a few pictures of how it went down.

Started out with some fresh dough. Recipe courtesy of John 

 Smokin' in AZ
. 







Broke it into 8 dough balls. Here are 6 that I let chill in the fridge for a couple hours before using. 






Also shown above it the homemade sauce. 

 tx smoker
 was kind enough to share his recipe with me and then I tweaked it to my family's liking. Great stuff and you don't end up eating half a bottle of tums due to the acid reflux you get from store bought or take out sauces. 

Not much in the way of prep pics but you can imagine what a pre-cooked pizza looks like. Grill running 475-500 range with the pizza dome contraption in place.

Buffalo chicken about done here.






Done picture of it.






Repeat with all of the others. Spread included a pepperoni/cheese, pepperoni/smoked ham, pepperoni/bacon, garlic cheese bread, and of course the buff chicken. This was kind of a last minute idea so toppings were what I hand on hand at the ease.






Plate her up and we are ready to eat.






The next night I was looking through the fridge. Had some leftover dough and some taco meat and rotel cheese dip from a couple nights previous. Saw Robert post up a taco pizza a few days prior so figured I would make a version of that.

Rotel cheese dip as the sauce base, ground beef taco meat, the shredded mozz cheese, and a chipotle taco sauce drizzle. Perfect chance to use my new CI pizza pan that 

 tx smoker
 gifted me in a Christmas exchange. 






Done picture.






Plate her up with a little sour cream and we are good to go.






Bonus is a thin crust CI cheese pizza for my daughter.











Well folks that will do it for now. Really enjoying homemade pizzas more and more. The homemade dough, the homemade sauce, and whole milk mozzarella make all the difference in the world. Y'all stay safe out there.

John


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 13, 2021)

Those pies look fantastic.
Great job.


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 13, 2021)

These look great! I wish my current diet allowed for the flour crust/carbs...


----------



## Steve H (Jan 13, 2021)

Great looking pizzas as usual John!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 13, 2021)

That's a fine assortment of pizza pies and a nice piece of work John, Like! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice pies John !! I'm due to make some soon. Might have to throw some dough together tonight when I get home. I'm really digging the rotel dip on the taco pizza! Yumm!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 13, 2021)

Man those look great!  I still searching for a pizza dough I happy with.  

 Sowsage
 sent me one going to try next.  Just can not do pizza very often.  Sends my blood glucose through the roof.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 13, 2021)

That is some fine looking pizzas John


----------



## xray (Jan 13, 2021)

All your pizzas look great John! A great variety too! It almost looks like you’re getting ready for a Ravens superbowl party!

I’d love a slice of each kind please!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow some great combinations there guy. For sure a weight gaining bomb too.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 13, 2021)

Holy smoke!! Talk about pizza overload. That's a bunch of darned good looking pies there John. Nice job and great work making one for every different taste in the house. That's way cool buddy!!

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 13, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Just can not do pizza very often. Sends my blood glucose through the roof.



Easy solution to that problem Brian. Get rid of the blood...eat more pizza   

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 13, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow John, that is a mess of really nice lookin' pies my friend.

You don't know how much I have been wanting a pizza.....you're killin' me man!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## gclark (Jan 13, 2021)

Here is what I have used for years with great success.

The goal here is to figure out how big of a dough ball you want.

W= Weight oz
Pi = 3.14
R = Radius /2
TF = Thickness Factor (.10 is standard NY thickness)
W = Pi(3.14) x R x R X TF

- Example: 20.096 = 3.14 x 8 x 8 x .10

Once you know the weight of the dough ball you can figure out the other ingredients. I use a scale for all of my measurements and when it is so small sometimes it is easier to break down to grams.


IngredientPercentageMeasurementFlour10012.20Water627.54Salt1.5.183Oil1.122Yeast.25.0305Sugar1.122


Total all percentages together = 164.75 / 100 = 1.6475

Divide dough ball weight by total percentage 20.096/1.6475 = 12.20 oz of Flour

Then you multiple each percentage by Flour to figure out each ingredient

- Example: Water 12.20 x 62% = 7.54oz

 Most of these you can play with – water depending on humidity works best between 58-62%. Sugar you can leave out if you need to, it just helps with the browning process. Again I would convert these to grams and get a scale since we are working with such small numbers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow, Nice looking Piatzas, John!!
I could handle a few pieces of that Real Easy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 13, 2021)

Great looking pizzas!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 13, 2021)

Heck yeah john. I'll take a whole taco pizza minus one slice...... 

 Sowsage
 called me greedy earlier so I'm trying to show some restraint lol


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah john. I'll take a whole taco pizza minus one slice......
> 
> Sowsage
> called me greedy earlier so I'm trying to show some restraint lol


Lmao! I'll take the last lonely slice I guess...


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 13, 2021)

Man those look killer!! Cheese on top is just how I like it! The taco pizza is money. Between you and Robert I have to have a taco pizza. I’ll be making pizza for the game Sunday. 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 have you tried fathead dough for pizza? We love it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks awesome, nice work on them pizzas!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2021)

Those Pizzas look great John.  Excellent work all around.  Thanks for sharing.

Stay safe.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man those look killer!! Cheese on top is just how I like it! The taco pizza is money. Between you and Robert I have to have a taco pizza. I’ll be making pizza for the game Sunday.
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> have you tried fathead dough for pizza? We love it.


No I have not.  I did the zucchini which was pretty good.  I a big fan of cold pizza next day and it just not the same.  I will try the fat head but still need a real pizza once in a while.  I just hate when I make one than not satisfied and wait another 2 - 3 months before getting another.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

2Mac said:


> Those pies look fantastic.
> Great job.



Thanks 2Mac appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Texas Cookin' said:


> These look great! I wish my current diet allowed for the flour crust/carbs...



Thank you! I bet you could sneak in a couple pies here and there!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Great looking pizzas as usual John!



Thank you Steve!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice lookin pizza !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine assortment of pizza pies and a nice piece of work John, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray! Love to have a variety and the kids of course both like something different.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Nice pies John !! I'm due to make some soon. Might have to throw some dough together tonight when I get home. I'm really digging the rotel dip on the taco pizza! Yumm!!



Thanks Travis! The rotel dip was the taco pizza was wicked. I would highly recommend!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Man those look great!  I still searching for a pizza dough I happy with.  @Sowsage sent me one going to try next.  Just can not do pizza very often.  Sends my blood glucose through the roof.



Thanks Brian! The dough recipe I use is pretty basic but if you ever want to give it a shot just let me know.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> That is some fine looking pizzas John



Thanks Jim!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

xray said:


> All your pizzas look great John! A great variety too! It almost looks like you’re getting ready for a Ravens superbowl party!
> 
> I’d love a slice of each kind please!



Lol thanks Joe. I hope the Chiefs smash the Ravens this weekend and Lamar Jackson goes home crying like a little girl.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow some great combinations there guy. For sure a weight gaining bomb too.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren. Yeah not easy on the ole gut that's for sure. The beers I washed the pizza down with also really help accent my Dad bod physique.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Holy smoke!! Talk about pizza overload. That's a bunch of darned good looking pies there John. Nice job and great work making one for every different taste in the house. That's way cool buddy!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert. Got the base sauce recipe from you which is killer and the CI pizza pan worked wonders. I might need to invest in about 5 more so I can keep slinging pies one after the other!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice!



Thank you Civil!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Wow John, that is a mess of really nice lookin' pies my friend.
> 
> You don't know how much I have been wanting a pizza.....you're killin' me man!
> 
> ...



Thanks John! Your dough recipe is so easy and the best I have had homemade. Hang in there buddy you will be eating pies again before you know it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

gclark said:


> Here is what I have used for years with great success.
> 
> The goal here is to figure out how big of a dough ball you want.
> 
> ...



Wow! Appreciate all of the info and advise!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow, Nice looking Piatzas, John!!
> I could handle a few pieces of that Real Easy!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank you John!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great looking pizzas!!



Thanks Yankee!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah john. I'll take a whole taco pizza minus one slice...... @Sowsage called me greedy earlier so I'm trying to show some restraint lol



Thanks Jake. Lol c'mon man we are allowed to be greedy around here.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man those look killer!! Cheese on top is just how I like it! The taco pizza is money. Between you and Robert I have to have a taco pizza. I’ll be making pizza for the game Sunday.
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> have you tried fathead dough for pizza? We love it.



Thanks Jeff! I am sure your taco pizza will look like it came straight out of Italy. You ever cook them on your kamado?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome, nice work on them pizzas!



Thank you for the kinds words waterinhole!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Those Pizzas look great John.  Excellent work all around.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Stay safe.



Thank you Mike!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice lookin pizza !



Thanks Chop! Been a few days now I am craving some more!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 14, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Jeff! I am sure your taco pizza will look like it came straight out of Italy. You ever cook them on your kamado?


I have not yet. I want to at some point.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I have not yet. I want to at some point.



I've had them done off of BGE's before and they were outstanding! Hoping my next addition is a kamado style grill. Give it a shot man!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for the like John it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 15, 2021)

One heck of a pizza buffet you got going on there. All of it looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2021)

Here's a pic of John making sure each pie is perfect:








Wow those pies look great John. Most excellent job

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> One heck of a pizza buffet you got going on there. All of it looks darn good.
> Jim



Thank you Jim!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's a pic of John making sure each pie is perfect:
> View attachment 480253
> 
> 
> ...



Its more like this at my place...






Appreciate it Chris. Not quite up there with your taco pizza but it'll do.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2021)

Way above and beyond my taco offering old friend. Your way above and beyond.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Way above and beyond my taco offering old friend. Your way above and beyond.
> 
> Chris



Don't know about all that man your taco pizza was money but I do appreciate it. Got anything crazy up the sleeve going on the kettle this weekend?


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2021)

Awesome look pie's.....hell of a job!!!!


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2021)

gclark said:


> Here is what I have used for years with great success.
> 
> The goal here is to figure out how big of a dough ball you want.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow you like to complicate things, don't you?
I'm more of a when in doubt double the batch... flour, water, salt and sourdough starter or yeast are cheap and dough freezes well.


----------



## gclark (Jan 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> Holy Cow you like to complicate things, don't you?
> I'm more of a when in doubt double the batch... flour, water, salt and sourdough starter or yeast are cheap and dough freezes well.



Baker percentages rock, once you get used to them you want all receipts in percentages.  Maybe thats just me.


----------



## forktender (Jan 18, 2021)

gclark said:


> Baker percentages rock, once you get used to them you want all receipts in percentages.  Maybe thats just me.


I'm the worst with math, so I find ways to do things around it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 28, 2021)

Well, I'm way late to this party so can ya make up another batch,  pppllleeeaaassseeee?  They all look fantastic,  awesome job!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Well, I'm way late to this party so can ya make up another batch,  pppllleeeaaassseeee?  They all look fantastic,  awesome job!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan appreciate it man! Glad you said something its about time for some more pizzas!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man those look killer!! Cheese on top is just how I like it! The taco pizza is money. Between you and Robert I have to have a taco pizza. I’ll be making pizza for the game Sunday.
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> have you tried fathead dough for pizza? We love it.


Do use any special recipe for the dough?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Do use any special recipe for the dough?



Not sure about Jeff's keto dough but I use a recipe I got from our good friend John 

 Smokin' in AZ
.

1 cup water
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
3 cups bread flour
2 teaspoons bread machine yeast(1 packet fast rising)
2 tablespoons of Parmesan cheese
1 1/2 teaspoons of Italian seasoning

Directions:
Mix in a bowl or stand mixer. I use a KA mixer with a dough hook. You can cover and let it sit for a little while. I personally let it sit on the counter for about 30 minutes and it has risen enough by then to work with it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

Going to be a while before making real pizza but thanks.  I have that one saved.  I found another post with Jeff recipe.  I not a fan of almond flour but going to try adjust for coconut flour.






						Keto Fathead Pizza night
					

Well had a long day of getting some grocery and Christmas shopping done and the stores were insane. Decided tonight would be some finger food and we haven't done this pizza crust in a couple months. Keto or not you might be surprised by this crust.   This is the ingredients for the crust. 12 oz...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Do use any special recipe for the dough?


Did you need a Fathead dough recipe? I think I’ve posted it and instructions on using it before.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Did you need a Fathead dough recipe? I think I’ve posted it and instructions on using it before.


Yes.  Thanks


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Yes.  Thanks


Try this Brian. Key is getting the crust reasonably thin and pre baking so it doesn’t end up mushy. Might take a few attempts to get it down pat. Also try mixing a little Italian spice mix right into the dough. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/keto-fathead-pizza-night.293080/


----------

